# Another Beetle on 20's



## VRado6 (Nov 30, 1999)

I figured I'd stop in here and show you guys a 2012 Beetle Turbo that our dealership decided to spice up a bit. I work in the parts department and was told to order what we needed to make this Beetle stand out, and I think it does, so enjoy the pictures!














































The wheels are Hartmann RS4 reps in 20x9 et40 with 245/35/20 tires. Suspension is H&R sport springs. The car handles very nicely and has a tonne of grip with the nice wide tires on it. The ride is definitely firmer than stock, but still very livable.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Amazing!! 

... You picked a good wheel. :thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## gtisponge (Mar 16, 2006)

Oh yea...thumbs up for fifth ave vdub


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice, I thought 2.0T's didn't come in Denim Blue.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Was that Denim Blue stock or is it painted/wrapped? Looks good on the Turbo


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

JR Martinez said:


> Nice, I thought 2.0T's didn't come in Denim Blue.





vdub10golf said:


> Was that Denim Blue stock or is it painted/wrapped? Looks good on the Turbo


That's a Canadian Beetle so I guess you can get a Turbo in other colors up north. Looks really nice!


----------



## domdil (May 19, 2008)

I work at the same dealership. I have driven this car and it handles amazingly well,dare I say better than my MK6 GTI which is lowered on 18"s.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks great...


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Looks great...


 ^ Hottest chick on Vortex.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Damn I wish we could get the turbo in this color in the US


----------

